
Exploring the architecture of gentrification - hoffmanesque
https://www.texasobserver.org/gentrification-architecture/
======
matchbok
All those buildings look great to me. Architecture needs to move forward.
Simply emulating what we built 100 years ago is not the right way forward. We
use different materials, have different living expectations, etc. And this is
coming from someone who loves old houses!

------
aero142
As someone who expected to find some things to agree with in this article, it
was terrible. Just dripping with vague insinuations about how everything is
always terrible and probably racist and ugly, but brought nothing at all of
substance. It was a remarkably terrible piece of writing. There is probably a
lot of great articles that would be written on this subject, but this wasn’t
one of them. Don’t bother reading it.

------
desert_boi
Crying gentrification is just one more way the housing crisis is exacerbated
by folks that already got theirs. We need to build denser period.

------
electricslpnsld
I'm as much Stop Building Ugly Condos as the next resident in my reviv(ing)
corner of the rust belt... but honestly, with the exception of maybe one
photo, none of these are horribly objectionable or out of step with the
existing architecture. Crying wolf anyone?

